# Col Bruce



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Get call from private number today. Col. Bruce, like an elephant, never forgets.






Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow flash backs fro. New england H.O.R.D.E. tour

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------

